# What are the fees to cancel European delivery?



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

Weighing my options here I missed my delivery date due to unforeseen circumstances. The wife cant go with me to get the car.

Thx 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm not aware of any fees. Has a non-refundable deposit been made? Has the car started production (code 150)? If not, it may be as easy as cancelling the order. So it depends on circumstances.


----------



## Shiltsy (Jun 12, 2013)

Did you already close on the loan/lease? Do you just want it shipped to the US skipping the ED process?


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

I made a deposit initially, non refundable I assume but will check. 

Car is made. I missed my pick up at the Welt.

The loans and lease forms are all done, basically everything is done except for signing for the car at the welt. 

If I ship it to the US my payments willl increase dramatically. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been watching your other thread, if whatever you have going on is this serious and urgent of a matter, I would be surprised that BMW has no good will policy where they would either "hold" the car for you, or simply ship it to the US under your original commitment papers... It seems you are reaching out to a community of people that while we give great advice, are the wrong people to be talking to. Hit up BMWNA, your dealer, etc... call the people who can give you definitive answers and then can give you definitive assistance... Asking in these oddly vague references to missing your day at the Welt, and now trying to cancel, seems at odds with someone in a true emergency (I'm not digging at ya, just an observation), and more like someone who "missed" their appt. without good reason, especially as your other posts mentioned being able to go 3 weeks later... 

With all that said, if you are truly having an emergency, verse trying to back out, call BMWNA and get a real answer, I am sure we could all benefit from the answers they provide you, if you are simply trying to back out of this deal, then say so, and maybe some of our fellow festers can provide you with some real, tried and true advice... my .02.. V/r, Tim


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

It is a true emergency, once my family member is home I can fly out, but I don't know when he will be ok. So I have chosen 3-4 weeks from now as a cushion of when I think he'll be home. I wish there was a good will policy but none was offered to me. 

I was basically left with go before the 14th or it'll get canceled. 

This was a trip planned with my wife and myself as our honeymoon, I really don't wish to just fly out there, sign and come back.

I wanted BMW to extend my registration and insurance so I can at least drive the car. But that was a no, I was told it has to be done from before, ummm this was an emergency how am I supposed to know to contact them from before?


I have tried all options I have contacted the following

-My Ca(very helpful) 
-BMW Ed dept.
-BMW Na( who transferred me back to BMW ED)
-BMW welt(who keeps saying speak to me dealer)
-Allianz, I am awaiting a call back.
-I have sent an email to the Munich DMV.


Per Bmw Ed they can't extend my insurance or registration even if they wanted to, it's a 1 time registration policy with the German DMV. They can't even keep the car at the welt "supposedly" per BMW ED because there will be no insurance on the car when loaded onto a truck from the welt.

So basically I'm stuck. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## GeoX750Li (Apr 6, 2013)

Can a fellow fester pick it up for you and get it to the dock?


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

I wish, I asked the welt and it's not possible. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## martyl (Jan 3, 2006)

I would consider getting some legal advice. Maybe an accomplished attorney could negotiate on your behalf.


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Have you reached out to one of the seasoned ED sponsors, maybe they have some contacts that could pull a string or two... And I could have sworn you can purchase extended insurance on the car (up to 8 weeks over the BMW provided time?), V/r, Tim

Sorry to hear of the family issue, I do hope this can get resolved in your favor and soon!


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks,

You can purchase insurance but it has to be 2 weeks before they put in for registration. 




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

What about literally flying out, picking the car up, dropping off a few minutes later, then flying home? Is it cheaper to change the flight to a quick turn around and do a 24-28 hour "quick" trip?? You get the car, you'll be home before anyone knows you left, and you may only be out a few hundred on airline changes as opposed to 1k?


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Popoemt said:


> What about literally flying out, picking the car up, dropping off a few minutes later, then flying home? Is it cheaper to change the flight to a quick turn around and do a 24-28 hour "quick" trip?? You get the car, you'll be home before anyone knows you left, and you may only be out a few hundred on airline changes as opposed to 1k?


:thumbup:

If you could leave for a couple of days? Show up before the 14th sign the paper-work catch a cab back to the airport. BMW will transport the car by flatbed truck to the drop off location for a fee of 75 euro cash, no credit card payment.

Hopefully changing the flights won't be to expensive.


----------



## BimmerBahn (Nov 24, 2005)

Will they accept a power of attorney at the Welt?


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

Flying out for a few days is not a good time for my wife.

I also asked about the power of attorney and they said no. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Who's on the car reg, just your wife or you too? If it's both of you, you could do a 1 day trip: check out this flight:

Mon, Sep 23, 2013

New York J F Kennedy International Airport (JFK) to Munich International Airport (MUC)
Depart: 05:15pm
Arrive: 06:55am
New York, NY (JFK) to 
Duesseldorf, Germany (DUS)
Air Berlin
Flight 7451 Economy Class
(on Airbus A330-200)
Adult fare rules (Opens in a new window)

1 Stop ***8211; change planes in Duesseldorf, Germany (DUS)
Connection Time: 45 mins
Depart: 07:40am
Arrive: 08:50am
Next day
Duesseldorf, Germany (DUS) to 
Munich, Germany (MUC)
Air Berlin
Flight 6021 Economy Class
(on Boeing 737-800)
Adult fare rules (Opens in a new window)

Total Travel Time: 9 hrs 35 mins
Tue, Sep 24, 2013

Munich International Airport (MUC) to New York J F Kennedy International Airport (JFK)
Depart: 12:15pm
Arrive: 01:25pm
Munich, Germany (MUC) to 
Tegel-Berlin, Germany (TXL)
Air Berlin
Flight 6190 Economy Class
(on Boeing 737-800)
Adult fare rules (Opens in a new window)

1 Stop ***8211; change planes in Tegel-Berlin, Germany (TXL)
Connection Time: 23 hrs 35 mins
Depart: 01:00pm
Arrive: 03:45pm
Next day
Tegel-Berlin, Germany (TXL) to 
New York, NY (JFK)
Air Berlin
Flight 7248 Economy Class
(on Airbus A330-200)
Adult fare rules

You could leave Monday night at 05:15 (1715hrs), pick up your car at 0930, and be back on the plane at 1230 and home within the day...? 

Si o No?


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

I have to be there before the 14th.



Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## M FUNF (Apr 2, 2008)

I would check with BMW ED Deprt. As to when they actually register the car for the road as that is the time your registration & insurance begin. I know MB does not register the car until you are physically present at the delivery center.


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

M FUNF said:


> I would check with BMW ED Deprt. As to when they actually register the car for the road as that is the time your registration & insurance begin. I know MB does not register the car until you are physically present at the delivery center.


If i'm not mistaken, which I could be the car's already registered. I already know my plate number also. MB has a good policy, which makes alot of sense unsure why BMW didn't go this route.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

hatepotholez said:


> I have to be there before the 14th.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


This seems like BMW is being unaccommodating, but you also may need to have some flexibility.

One option is to cancel the entire thing, and eat whatever deposit there is. Perhaps there are additional costs to this, but maybe not. It could be this is cheaper than any other option at least for now. Because you have a helpful CA, presumably he won't be too upset if the reason is BMW can't accommodate you. If you really want to make this a honeymoon trip, that's what you're going to have to do - cancel and reschedule entirely for a time that works for you and your wife.

The second option is as others have suggested - to a very quick flight and turn-around. Yes, this has costs, but perhaps lower costs than the other option, and you get the car. No, you'll have to do a different honeymoon at a different time, but that was the case anyway. Someone posted one flight. You can also fly from Newark non stop on United and Lufthansa. In order to avoid risk of flight delays, I would do that.

Here is one possibility:



> Newark (EWR) to Munich (MUC) - Thu, Sep 12
> United Airlines, Inc. United Airlines, Inc. 106 Dep: 5:40PM Arr: 7:40AM 8h 0m Boeing 767 Economy (M)
> 
> Munich (MUC) to Newark (EWR) - Fri, Sep 13
> ...


You're gone for just over 24 hours, and you have ample time in Munich for a morning appointment at Welt with pickup/dropoff and return to airport after lunch. This leaves some flexibility in case there are problems. Depending on trip to airport you could be back about 30 hours after you leave.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

hatepotholez said:


> I also asked about the power of attorney and they said no.


That is not a surprise. The only way they can insure the integrity of the program is to require actual physical presence of the purchaser in Munich to take delivery of the car.

If you can't convince them to grant an exception based on circumstances (which they have been known to do) your choices are in my previous post (and others' posts).


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

I will have to convince them based on my circumstances. 




Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

I would work with your dealer. Ask if the dealer still gets your car or does it get put back into the BMW system. If they are not on the hook, I would suggest that you let BMW cancel this car and reorder the same car with your dealer for an ED a couple months down the road when your family situation is better. The dealer should apply your deposit to the next car since they wouldn't be getting stuck with your current car anyway. If they are getting your original car they might still be willing to reorder without penalty anyway.


----------



## GermanRoots (May 3, 2012)

martyl said:


> I would consider getting some legal advice. Maybe an accomplished attorney could negotiate on your behalf.


I wouldn't attempt this, you'll just end up wasting money with an attorney. Cancel the deal and work out the financials with the your CA. On a personal note, don't let the stress of car buying add to the stress of your family situation. When the dust has settled, figure out how you're going to get yourself a new Bimmer.

Good luck!


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Whenever you figure out a solution (and you get time) please share it here so we can have a good idea of what to do if it happens to any of us as well! 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## hatepotholez (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks guys,

I'll update everyone once I hear a resolution from BMW. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## outie (Nov 23, 2009)

I would just pick it up and drop it right off. That is probably your best option at minimal cost based on the current situation. You can always plan another ED in the future. Good luck.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

Just cancel and reschedule It is only a car. Work it out with your dealer. They want you back.


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

hatepotholez said:


> Per Bmw Ed they can't extend my insurance or registration even if they wanted to, it's a 1 time registration policy with the German DMV. They can't even keep the car at the welt "supposedly" per BMW ED because there will be no insurance on the car when loaded onto a truck from the welt.


You won't be able to drive the car after the 14th.

Ask if the Welt legal department would check with their shipping company to see if there is a way you could buy two or three weeks of storage insurance on the car while it is at the welt. Also transportation insurance for shipment to the drop off location.

So it will be public transportation on your honeymoon vacation.

http://www.eurail.com/?gclid=CMeNjtCWubkCFaU5QgodnXAASw

You could also rent a BMW from the welt for few hours of driving on the autobahn.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

IF you cancel the deal, BMW can charge you $500. THe car would be made available to someone looking for a similar car. I did this once...found a 7 series that was
cancelled and went over and picked it up...didn't have to wait to build a car.


----------



## skier (Oct 19, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> IF you cancel the deal, BMW can charge you $500.


I wasn't aware of this, what document is it stated on?


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

As others have said it looks like you can either 1) eat the deposit and perhaps $500.00 or 2) do a one day fly over, sign and leave it to them to transport the car for the fee. You can do the math to figure which is best for you.
The thing about DE is that *the rules are the rules. * They don't bend them very often or very much. It's kind of a national obsession. Without order, bad things happen. If they say meet at 10 am they don't mean 9:55 or 10:05, the mean 10.
Good luck, I hope it all works out. N4S


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

skier said:


> I wasn't aware of this, what document is it stated on?


I think the one that says you agree to export the vehicle etc. It's a very open condition, not explicitly stating $500. BMW is usually pretty good about legally covering themselves.


----------



## pmacd55 (Apr 6, 2011)

I was following this thread.... whatever happened ? Hope you made out favorably !


----------



## Popoemt (Aug 9, 2012)

Any update?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

I would like to reiterate, if BMW produces a car and a consumer suddenly decides they don't want the car, BMW can charge the
dealer a cancellation charge...do you blame them? THey will look at cases with extraordinary circumstances...death in the family..
etc...on a case by case basis. THey dont want to penalize people but they just cant build cars and then have no one pick them up
for no reason other than the fact that they changed their mind.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I would like to reiterate, if BMW produces a car and a consumer suddenly decides they don't want the car, BMW can charge the
> dealer a cancellation charge...do you blame them? THey will look at cases with extraordinary circumstances...death in the family..
> etc...on a case by case basis. THey dont want to penalize people but they just cant build cars and then have no one pick them up
> for no reason other than the fact that they changed their mind.


Who cares?

What matters is the contract between the buyer and the dealer- if there is no defined penalty, then whatever BMWAG charges the dealer isnt really a concern- to the end consumer

I hear dealers SAYING (and members saying 'the dealer told me') that there is a fee. SHOW ME THE DOCUMENT.


----------



## Asteroid (Aug 17, 2005)

ard said:


> Who cares?
> 
> What matters is the contract between the buyer and the dealer- if there is no defined penalty, then whatever BMWAG charges the dealer isnt really a concern- to the end consumer
> 
> I hear dealers SAYING (and members saying 'the dealer told me') that there is a fee. * SHOW ME THE DOCUMENT*.


Page 3 of the most recent version of the PO says under the CANCELLATION paragraph:
"...BMW NA may charge Customer a cancellation fee consisting of the cost of registration plus the 14 day insurance premium, in the event that the Vehicle has already been registered."

Looks to me that there could be some flexibility on whether a cancellation fee is assessed.

Noticed elsewhere, BMW ED department requires 2 weeks notice prior to pickup date to make changes to the insurance and registration.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 30, 2012)

AS I said before, BMW CAN charge if they choose!!!


----------



## Stealth.Pilot (Jul 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> AS I said before, BMW CAN charge if they choose!!!


Isn't the issue here that the buyer has already bought the car? It's paid for. That's different to cancelling before you pay.

Also I think OP is making a mistake asking BMW welt if he can send someone else. He should ask BMW NA ED dept. I remember someone with an M5 did this last year - couldn't make the trip so sent someone else from his office. Wasn't an issue. Remember the name of the ED party does not have to be the same as the name the car is titled under in the US.


----------

